# Happy 2nd Birthday Bodhi!



## bodhibo (Jul 17, 2016)

My goof, my joy and my best friend turns 2 today. He's growing up fast but into a handsome boy. 

Happy Birthday Bodhi, I love you!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

What a handsome boy! He's no longer a puppy.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Bodyi. Have a great day. Love his close up. Enjoy your day together.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Mr. handsome!!!!


----------

